# My New Doeling :)



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Fairywood IM Snowdrop (but we call her "Bruisa" like bruiser but more feminine/in New York accent lol)

































She is awesome  But we got her on Monday straight off of Mom and she wouldn't drink enough water, so I'm bottle feeding her twice a day to make sure she gets fluids. This makes Stachie super jealous! But he's been weaned 2 weeks and he's fine without a bottle 

P.S. I love how incredibly uphill she is


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is very nice -congrats


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks! She is pretty cute, I love her eyes  I was going to get her full sister from the early 09 kidding, but she wasn't into any human touching her. This girl tried to eat my jeans and cuddled with me


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow..she is a beaut! Congrats! I love those black and whites...and blue eyes...they are blue, right? Sometimes a flash makes their eyes look different...


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh they're sky blue  I wanted a registered, blue-eyed doe because my awesome buckling has brown eyes. This gives us a 50/50 for each in our registered kids


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

How beautiful! So cute! I can't wait to get my boys some doelings haha
Congrats!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! She looks awesome.  :stars:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

She's darling! Congrats! :balloons: 

Deb Mc


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

She is a beauty! Which doe is she out of? Fairywood has a daughter out of one of my does so would be interesting if it was from her?


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

loveallgoats said:


> She is a beauty! Which doe is she out of? Fairywood has a daughter out of one of my does so would be interesting if it was from her?


Bamboo Acres LM Surfin' Gidget


----------

